# Water test results



## Ret15 (6 d ago)

What would you be doing, if anything, if you came up with similar results? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

That depends on a bunch of different things. Is this a new tank that you just cycled? Is there stock, and if so what and how many? If it's a brand new tank, it looks like you're ready to add fish. If it's already stocked, I wouldn't worry about it, as by the picture, that looks to be just 5ppm nitrate, which is plenty low.


----------



## Ret15 (6 d ago)

Dlaw said:


> That depends on a bunch of different things. Is this a new tank that you just cycled? Is there stock, and if so what and how many? If it's a brand new tank, it looks like you're ready to add fish. If it's already stocked, I wouldn't worry about it, as by the picture, that looks to be just 5ppm nitrate, which is plenty low.


Ty for the response. This tank I think just went through new tank syndrome. I had molleys & danios. Recently switched to cichlids. I currently have 3 cichlids & a molley. It's a 36gal tank. I changed all substrate, decorations & filter media (not all at same time). I want to get 3 more cichlids, but worried about ammonia rising.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

What kind of cichlids? 36 gallons isn't much space for a lot of them.


----------



## Ret15 (6 d ago)

Dlaw said:


> What kind of cichlids? 36 gallons isn't much space for a lot of them.


They are assorted African 4-6" size. Not sure of the exact origin. Just looking to hold 6 of them.


----------

